# Ruth´s Future



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dear All,

As you may know I have been working at CERAM in Spain for nearly 5 years and have been really happy for most of my time there but unfortunately I will be leaving towards the end of the Summer, date still to be confirmed. This is due to a severe wage cut that occurred earlier this year and has had a huge impact on my ability to pay the bills!! It is not all about the money, but when I have been mainly responsible for putting them on the “fertility map” I would expect my career to be going forward, not backward. 

For the last few months I have been in discussion with Penny at SERUM, Athens and Jennifer at ProcreaTec, Madrid to create a treatment pathway where people can access the treatment at these centres and also have myself co-ordinating and supporting them throughout the treatment. In Athens there will also be Staff Nurse Sharon Clarke who is English and also speaks Greek who will be at the clinic whenever people are there for treatment to smooth the way further. Not only is Sharon a fully trained nurse, but she has also been through fertility treatment herself, so has first hand experience of the process. Other reasons to consider using these centres are; Cheaper treatment costs, (especially in Greece), excellent success rates and innovative treatment techniques, and being able to pay for the treatment via a bank transfer.

I appeciate that a number of people undergoing treatment at CERAM or are planning treatment may well be concerned as to how they will be affected by my plans and hopefully some of you may want to plan treatment through me at these other clinics so I thought it might be helpful to schedule a session in the Treatment Abroad chatroom for next Monday from 7pm to 9pm UK time so that you have an opportunity to ask any questions. I am not able to discuss these issues if you ring the clinic here in Spain as they are still not wishing to discuss my future with them and I have been told to wait for a couple of weeks until they are able to sit down with me, although I am not hopeful that anything will be resolved to my satisfaction.

Hugs to everyone,

Ruth


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Ruth, I'm sorry that things have not worked out there. Gosh have you been there 5 years?  I recall the time before you moved out there- thats how long I've been on FF.  I hope that things work out for you at SERUM. You have helped, directly and indirectly, so many of us over the years.

all the best


roze x


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Really sorry to hear that things are not working out well for you at Ceram at the moment. You've given so much to so many of us on here, i hope that your clinic will appreciate your hard work before its too late for them to do so. 

Last year, when we had our last treatment at Ceram, you told me just how many UK babies Ceram had produced. Enough to fill a  village ! It must be a wonderful feeling to know how many lives you've changed and i really hope that you continue to do so for many, many people over the next few years. When i say the phase 'lives changed' it doesn't start to describe how much you have changed them. 
I also think that its great that my little boy will know that he is one of hundreds of UK babies who all started out at Ceram. 

I really hope your future projects turn out well for you. Your website is great and you and Dr Penny will be a fabulous team. I've obviously had treatment with both of you and, when you are united, i'm sure you'll be absolutely amazing because you are both amazing individually anyway. 

Keep us updated with how things pan out over the next couple of weeks. 

Take Care
Izzy x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Ruth, I can't top what Izzy has said - she has said it all.
Over the last few years (4 or so years in fact !!) you have been an incredible help to me, even though I was never even at your clinic.  You have always been there for so many of us Abroadies. You deserve recognition for that and i am amazed that you are having such a tough time with Ceram.  
Good luck with whatever you do and please keep us posted with how you get on.
Bluebell xxx


----------

